# UGA vs UT



## deerbandit (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright let's get some game predictions going for this game. Who wins and what's the score?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2012)

24-20 uga.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 26, 2012)

*Uga 27-20*

I think UT gives UGA all they have.  UT has the weapons to beat UGA, but I think UGA will win late in the 4th qtr.  At least I hope so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

37-10 UGA.. I think UGA brings it but just comes shy of 40..


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 26, 2012)

34-17 Georgia and everybody plays.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 26, 2012)

Georgia wins..

Where can I watch it streaming?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm hoping our db's are sharp.  I'll be interested to see how Ogletree and Rambo perform...if they're back from suspension.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 26, 2012)

42-27 UGA wins easily.  4th quarter, the waterboy (Ms. Richt) gets 3 receptions.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 26, 2012)

41-14 UGA

Next week is UGA's 1st real test.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Georgia wins..
> 
> Where can I watch it streaming?



It will be televised on CBS. I don't see it listed for espn3. Maybe someone else has a better answer.

Oh, and i think Dawgs win 38-27.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 26, 2012)

UGA will beat them so bad it will cause them to lose their next three games.....!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2012)

UT has the talent now to smoke UGA like they was a Div II school, but I believe if Bray gets rattled (seems he can't stay focused) it could get ugly for the Vols.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> UT has the talent now to smoke UGA like they was a Div II school, but I believe if Bray gets rattled (seems he can't stay focused) it could get ugly for the Vols.





So if they have all that talent, one player shouldn't matter all that much. 

Imagine what it's going to look like at the USC/Tenn game. Operation fast and furious comes to mind.

UGA 37 Tenn 17. UGA will miss an extra point.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> 37-10 UGA.. I think UGA brings it but just comes shy of 40..





mtr3333 said:


> 34-17 Georgia and everybody plays.





SGADawg said:


> 42-27 UGA wins easily.  4th quarter, the waterboy (Ms. Richt) gets 3 receptions.





grunt0331 said:


> 41-14 UGA
> 
> Next week is UGA's 1st real test.





Bitteroot said:


> UGA will beat them so bad it will cause them to lose their next three games.....!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


>



We've been laughing at you guys for awhile now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


>



You still riding this quote... 




AccUbonD said:


> Enjoying yourself yet slayer? I am going to have to let this stuff slide due to the current state of the program.Fulmer still has enough time to get this turned around before the athens trip.


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 26, 2012)

Jarvis Jones reaks havoc which opens it up for others.  38-17 UGA


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dawgs 34-17


----------



## DDD (Sep 26, 2012)

Mighty, Mighty 10RC... you know the guys that Bowling Green almost beat and then Texas A&M almost beat as well... that would be the Florida Gators.  You remember those guys right?  Those are the same guys that came up to Knoxville and curb stomped you.

Now you think you are going to go on the road and beat up on UGA?  

Now AccubonD... that my friend deserves a good...


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2012)

Who has UGA beat the last 2 years that actually was a good football team? I don't know lets say teams with 8 wins or better? anyone?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 26, 2012)

Better yet who has 10rc beat this year that makes you think they are better than they were last year?  I still say UGA isn't totally proven this year, but I like my chances better than yours.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Who has UGA beat the last 2 years that actually was a good football team? I don't know lets say teams with 8 wins or better? anyone?



Us last year.


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Who has UGA beat the last 2 years that actually was a good football team? I don't know lets say teams with 8 wins or better? anyone?




With your our premiss, you could also suggest "Who has Tennesee beat in the past 2 years that were ranked in the top 25"?  Anyone?


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2012)

I let some of the above post bug me and really shouldn't have posted. I myself know Tennessee is still fighting some issues but has improved from last year. 

I just hope Tennessee show up and plays a complete game.If they do is should be a good ballgame.

That is all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I myself know Tennessee is still fighting some issues but has improved from last year.
> 
> I just hope Tennessee show up and plays a complete game.If they do is should be a good ballgame.


 


AccUbonD said:


> Enjoying yourself yet slayer? I am going to have to let this stuff slide due to the current state of the program.Fulmer still has enough time to get this turned around before the athens trip.


 
You've been improving for a LONG time and still using the same excuses... Young team.. A Lot of talent... Face it, UT is the East's Ole Miss...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 26, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I let some of the above post bug me and really shouldn't have posted. I myself know Tennessee is still fighting some issues but has improved from last year.
> 
> I just hope Tennessee show up and plays a complete game.If they do is should be a good ballgame.
> 
> That is all


Well done.  

That said CMS and Adairsville should be a good game for the region championship. Advantage Calhoun if we do our job but I ain't counting those AMS girls out.


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 26, 2012)

GA is going to beat Tennessee like a rented mule. Dawgs score 40+ for the 5th week in a row.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 26, 2012)

are either of the two teams going with Gimmick uniforms or are they both going to wear their prison issued stripes.


----------



## Horns (Sep 26, 2012)

BSFR98 said:


> Jarvis Jones reaks havoc which opens it up for others.  38-17 UGA



Cool picture!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 26, 2012)

*Bondy, I'm all Vol but................*



AccUbonD said:


> UT has the talent now to smoke UGA like they was a Div II school, but I believe if Bray gets rattled (seems he can't stay focused) it could get ugly for the Vols.



I think you've been smoking something. We have some good talent at a few positions but unfortunately the Dawgs are pretty talented all over the field. Regarding Division II schools, we've not exactly looked good against the cupcakes. I hope I'm pleasantly surprise but I'm afraid Bray will get rattled and things will go south pretty quick.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 26, 2012)

I would only add one thing in all seriousness. It is the SEC and it is a big rivalry just like last weeks LSU/AU game. And if there is one thing we all know, you gotta play em and just might not turn out the way you thought. Vandy/USC. UGA/Mizz. UF/UT. Every team brings skill sets weekly that don't always add up to the other teams. After years of shooting competitive archery and coaching Fastpitch I've learned something that  I tell my girls All the time is this... It's not always who is the best... It's who is the best that day. And to establish Dominance you have to put it all together on more than one day.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 26, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I would only add one thing in all seriousness. It is the SEC and it is a big rivalry just like last weeks LSU/AU game. And if there is one thing we all know, you gotta play em and just might not turn out the way you thought. Vandy/USC. UGA/Mizz. UF/UT. Every team brings skill sets weekly that don't always add up to the other teams. After years of shooting competitive archery and coaching Fastpitch I've learned something that  I tell my girls All the time is this... It's not always who is the best... It's who is the best that day. And to establish Dominance you have to put it all together on more than one day.



^^^^^^X2

That said... UGA 30 Tenn 3

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Well...

I will say 41 -17 Georgia wins !!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 26, 2012)

Just beat the -14 spread.....


----------



## choot'em (Sep 26, 2012)

I think UT still has a way to go before they can really compete with teams as deep as UGA, Bama and LSU. I think that we are improved, but Im not sure that we are ready to go on the road and beat a top tier sec team.

With that being said, 2004 comes to mind. UGA was on the road to a MNC. I think yall were ranked 3rd and UT came in with a true freshman qb, double digit dogs, and killed those MNC hopes. 

In 2006 UGA was once again a top 10 team, ready to stomp the Vols between the hedges. UT has different plans and hangs 51 on the mighty Dawgs.

2007, same story. Unranked UT kills the Dawgs.

Now I know why slayer hates Phil so bad. If it wasnt for UGA, Phil would have been fired 3 years sooner.

Now on to saturday. I do expect UGA to win 34-24. 

But I wouldnt be surprised to see UT pull out  a win.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 26, 2012)

UGA by 10 . UT has the passing weapons to give them a chance but UGA is a better team. I would love to see a close game in the 4th to see which teams QB will choke.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 26, 2012)

48 to zip Dawgs, who better to shut out than Tenn


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2012)

If Tenn beats Georgia, it will not do it on talent vs talent. I think we are better at every position on the field and shoud win by 20+ points. It is time for the Dawgs to make a statement to the rest of the East, that if you want to go to Atlanta you have to go through us to get there. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 26, 2012)

*I think UT*

Could very well come to Athens and walk away with a win.Pretty good O-line and Neal is a pretty good back.Patterson and Hunter are big athletic receivers.Sunseri is doing a pretty good job with the D.Bray can sling it all over the place.UGA better bring the "A" game.GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Could very well come to Athens and walk away with a win.Pretty good O-line and Neal is a pretty good back.Patterson and Hunter are big athletic receivers.Sunseri is doing a pretty good job with the D.Bray can sling it all over the place.UGA better bring the "A" game.GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just dont think they have seen a defense like we are going to thow at them Outlaw.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I just dont think they have seen a defense like we are going to thow at them Outlaw.



That's what I'm a hoping.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2012)

just win,I could care less if its by 1 point

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## General Lee (Sep 26, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Us last year.


Nah, we don't consider the Bumblebees a real test.........


----------



## jigman (Sep 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If Tenn beats Georgia, it will not do it on talent vs talent. I think we are better at every position on the field and shoud win by 20+ points. It is time for the Dawgs to make a statement to the rest of the East, that if you want to go to Atlanta you have to go through us to get there. Go Dawgs.



X2
GA-30
TN-14
Go DAwgs!!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If Tenn beats Georgia, it will not do it on talent vs talent. I think we are better at every position on the field and shoud win by 20+ points. It is time for the Dawgs to make a statement to the rest of the East, that if you want to go to Atlanta you have to go through us to get there. Go Dawgs.



UGA is better at almost every position. I think you will change your mind after the game on Saturday. UT has better WR's  the QB's maybe even . UT's WR's could both end up being drafted in the first 2 rounds of this years draft. 



KyDawg said:


> I just dont think they have seen a defense like we are going to thow at them Outlaw.



Why do you say that? Is it because of their style of defense?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

We should destroy them.  Tennessee is a joke and their program is in utter chaos.  But this one may very well be closer than some think.  I personally don't care as long as we win.  Just win baby.  Just get the W and bondy can make excuses all year.

Tennessee is reaping what they worked so ahrd to sow starting with doing Majors dirty, then hiring Lane Kiffin of all people, and defending that little brat no matter how stupid he made their program look.  

"Oh we are still fighting issues..." waaaaaaaaaah.  That's yall's own fault.  The chickens came home to roost. 

Lets beat these stumble bums and move on.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2012)

Goooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Goooooooooooo Dawgs.



We don't want you chief.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> We don't want you chief.


You won't be missed. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> You won't be missed. Go Dawgs.



Nah, YOU won't be missed.  We don't need you on the bandwagon.  You're dismissed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw somewhere that this was being dewcribed as the classic trap game.  It is exactly that.  We are #5 and Tennarsee is unranked.  Our boys could get caught looking ahead to restoring order against the hens and the straw hat wearers would love to ruin our season.  

The one thing that makes me feel a little better on that score is the fact that Rambo and Tree will be back for their first game and will be super pumped.  That should help keep people focused.  I stil think it may end up being close.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd take Georgia laying 28 total points next 2 games. Not 28 in each game, but between the 2. I think they beat UT like a drum and USCe by at least a TD.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2012)

UT is fixin to get introduced to Messr's Gurley and Marshall..bet we roll up 300 yds rushing on em'.  UGA 46-TN r see 15.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2012)

Fairly close for a half, but in the third UGA's offense wakes up, and lights up the scoreboard. 
The D starts to get into Brays head before the half, and wonders all through the half why he is having to play "Where's Waldo?" with Jones and Ogletree.  Dawgs just have too much talent, and more importantly .....too much maturity for a letdown.

Dawgs win 52-21


 by quarters------1----2----3----4
UGA--------------7----14---28---3
UT---------------7-----7----0----7


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 29, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> 48 to zip Dawgs, who better to shut out than Tenn



Why I dont work for espn


----------



## gin house (Sep 29, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Why I dont work for espn



  I find myself doing the same quite often


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 29, 2012)

Better get our head out of our butt or were gonna give this game to the smokies.........


----------



## maker4life (Sep 29, 2012)

Got to love all that SEC defense !


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2012)

UT has spoiled some great seasons for us. They didnt this time. Ugly but we got the w! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 30, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Could very well come to Athens and walk away with a win.Pretty good O-line and Neal is a pretty good back.Patterson and Hunter are big athletic receivers.Sunseri is doing a pretty good job with the D.Bray can sling it all over the place.UGA better bring the "A" game.GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Told yall.They almost got us.Almost.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Told yall.They almost got us.Almost.....



You did good except the Sunseri part...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2012)

DAWG's mistakes nearly cost us the game.  The other blaring thing was no holding penalties.  UT held on nearly every offensive play in the 2nd half.  The refs just turned their heads.  Even with that, the UT interior blocking scheme had our rush baffled. 

If they don't tighten up in Columbia, they are gonna get whacked next weekend by the chickens!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> UGA will beat them so bad it will cause them to lose their next three games.....!




ahem........


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tennessee sucks. Dooley to Uga now!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Tennessee sucks. Saban to Uga now!



Thats right!


----------

